# And here she is!!



## Corvid




----------



## Eyedee

Sweeeeeeeettt

Ian


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Very nice indeed, Corvid. Love the Rocket's handles - very classy.


----------



## destcc

Congratulations Corvid


----------



## Thecatlinux

Another beautifully adorned kitchen courtesy of rocket and mazzer.


----------



## DavidBondy

Shiny, shiny stuff. Congratulations!


----------



## Daren

Nice and shiny! Pure class


----------



## Wobin19

Awesome! You even got the cups to match I see. Enjoy the coffee.


----------



## glevum

Very nice. Not sure about those taps but love the wands


----------



## Tiny tamper

Absolute smasher there







what coffee are you going to burst it's cherry with? It Def looks the mutts nuts


----------



## Charliej

TBH I don't know what all the fuss about the R58's looks is about, I don't think it looks any better than any of the other shiny stainless box dual boilers, in fact I'd give the edge to the Verona or Duetto on looks.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> TBH I don't know what all the fuss about the R58's looks is about, I don't think it looks any better than any of the other shiny stainless box dual boilers, in fact I'd give the edge to the Verona or Duetto on looks.


Ah the grinch is here ....


----------



## Daren

It takes class to recognise class


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> Ah the grinch is here ....


No I can see no sign of Mr Kidd in this thread yet







It's a great set up no question about that , but I just can't see why the R58 is viewed as being better looking than any of the other machines.


----------



## hotmetal

I wouldn't kick one out of bed for bubbling my milk!


----------



## Charliej

hotmetal said:


> I wouldn't kick one out of bed for bubbling my milk!


Weirdo I've heard of people polishing their Rocket in bed but not actually sleeping with it !!!


----------



## Corvid

Some can see just how right the R58 looks. And for some......... Well good taste isn't something that can be taught, you either have it, or you don't!!!!


----------



## Charliej

Corvid said:


> Some can see just how right the R58 looks. And for some......... Well good taste isn't something that can be taught, you either have it, or you don't!!!!


And I definitely do, but as they say beauty is in the eye of the beerholder.


----------



## Corvid

Yeah, they all say that!!!! Lol


----------



## Corvid

Anyway thanks almost everyone for all their nice comments! Mike.


----------



## Corvid

As for coffee, thought I might try some of the lighter espresso roasts. Any suggestions? Upto now I've always gone for strong coffees and probably will still in my long strong with a dash of milk, that I drink first thing! But feel I ought to tone it down a bit for my espressos, especially as I've packed up smoking recently and so the taste won't have to fight its way through all that tar and nicotine!!!! ? Mike.


----------



## jeebsy

What flavours do you like? Fruit, chocolate, spicy, sweet, nutty etc


----------



## Corvid

Mmmmmm, well definitely not fruity or spicey! I suppose it would be a typical Italian espresso!


----------



## Corvid

I haven't even filled it up or turned it on yet! Just keep looking at it. I feel almost nervous!!! How sad am I? Must pull myself together!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Corvid said:


> I haven't even filled it up or turned it on yet! Just keep looking at it. I feel almost nervous!!! How sad am I? Must pull myself together! ��


Get a grip man - give her a name - female, obviously - and begin a long, fruitful and productive relationship


----------



## jeebsy

Corvid said:


> Mmmmmm, well definitely not fruity or spicey! I suppose it would be a typical Italian espresso!


Try rave, coffee compass for a more Italian style


----------



## hotmetal

The Systemic Kid said:


> Get a grip man - give her a name - female, obviously - and begin a long, *fruitful* and productive relationship


No! No fruit! The OP says no fruit! It'll have to be a short, dark relationship&#8230;










(sorry, couldn't resist!)

Incidentally Corvid, the flavour profile you indicate (typical Italian, not fruity) would indicate that you might be best served with a dark roast. The lighter roasts tend to be fruitier (though of course it's a lot more complex than that, but as a generalisation&#8230

Cue onslaught of exceptions to prove the rule from more knowledgable members!


----------



## Mrboots2u

" A coffee bean is a seed of the coffee plant, and is the source for coffee. It is the pit inside the red or purple fruit often referred to as a cherry."

See above - Coffee and fruit in some senses is absolutely unavoidable , you do know that right


----------



## Corvid

Never thought of it like that, but obviously you are right!! I suppose my liking for dark roasts has meant any fruitiness has been roasted out!!


----------



## reneb

Beautiful looking combo Corvid, I'm sure you'll be very happy with them. Have you actually switched them on yet?


----------



## Corvid

Yes, it's on and reservoir filled! Just trying configure the Mazzer! Does anyone have any tips on Mazzer settings?


----------



## Obnic

The sticker on the collar is set individually for each grinder at the factory for 'normal' espresso. That is: the arrow at the centre of the sticker (between coarse and fine arrows) when lined up with the notch directly behind the funnel is Mazzers view of set for your grinder.

In my experience I am always finer than that setting. You can either work back a shot at a time (with each whole notch equating to between 2 & 4 more seconds a shot) or you can set the grinder running and tighten it until you hear the burrs chirp (touching) then work it up from there.

The grind will get faster and better (less clumpy and more consistent / better behaved pucks) after the burrs have had a chance to bed in. Mine is still getting better after 1800 doubles.


----------



## Corvid

Ok, thanks that's helpful to know! Now having messed about tonight without much success!! I think the problem is the variable my tamping brings into the equation!! Think I ought to get one of the auto tampers, such as the one that clicks or the lever one?? I'm finding it really hard to use a consistent tamp pressure!!!


----------



## Corvid

Is anyone local to me, that would be willing to come and show me? I would gladly pay any expenses!!!


----------



## Corvid

Is anyone local to me, that would be willing to come and show me? I would gladly pay any expenses!!! I'm in Dorking Surrey!


----------



## Obnic

Trust yourself a while longer.

Here's my setting but I would expect yours to be four or more steps back from that (once your burrs are seasoned) because I've been using this with a Vesuvius.










Also don't underestimate the need to season your burrs. I had spritzers and channeling like anything when I first got the mini rocket. Dump a load of cheap supermarket beans through it.


----------



## jeebsy

Corvid said:


> Is anyone local to me, that would be willing to come and show me? I would gladly pay any expenses!!!


Where are you?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Corvid said:


> Ok, thanks that's helpful to know! Now having messed about tonight without much success!! I think the problem is the variable my tamping brings into the equation!! Think I ought to get one of the auto tampers, such as the one that clicks or the lever one?? I'm finding it really hard to use a consistent tamp pressure!!!


Lets go back to basics before we blame the tamp







. Can you answer the following

What coffee are you using? Whats the roast date.

What basket are you using ( single double). If the single don't start with this revert to the double basket please.

How much coffee by weight are you using ( dosing ) in said basket.

Are you using a decent tamper that fits the basket ( I think rocket actually provide a nice metal one for nee machines )

How much coffee is coming out , over what time. ( if you can weight the coffee ( tare of the cup in the scales )

What does the coffee taste like

As obnic says any new burrs will need a portion of coffee through them before they become truly consistent...


----------



## Corvid

The coffee is an out of date bag that Claudette sent me to get the grinder set up!

double basket!

Rather than actual weight, I was going by what the Mazzer dosed on 2 cup setting!

Yes, decent tamper (Rocket)!

using marked shot glass for shot, shot coming through way to fast. Didn't fancy drinking it!!


----------



## Corvid

I see that my Mazzer sticker doesn't correspond with the numbers the same as yours Obnic!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Old stale coffee will lead to fast extractions and having to use a finer ground than if the coffee was fresh .

Get some fresher coffee this will give you an indication of where and shortfalls lie

Stale coffee good for seasoning burrs , not much good for anything else


----------



## Neill

Corvid said:


> The coffee is an out of date bag that Claudette sent me to get the grinder set up!
> 
> double basket!
> 
> Rather than actual weight, I was going by what the Mazzer dosed on 2 cup setting!
> 
> Yes, decent tamper (Rocket)!
> 
> using marked shot glass for shot, shot coming through way to fast. Didn't fancy drinking it!!


Out of date coffee will always be inconsistent shot to shot. Wait to try some fresh stuff and practice your distribution before worrying about expensive tampers.


----------



## jeebsy

You also need to know how much comes out when you press the double button. Do you have scales?


----------



## El carajillo

Unplug the grinder, empty beans, remove adjuster ring, lift off top burr carrier, lift out 3 springs. Brush lower burr clean, tip up grinder and empty bean residue, brush top burr clean (stiff tooth brush is good). Replace springs and top burr carrier, carefully replace adjuster ring and wind down until burrs just touch and you are able to just about turn them by hand or with a socket. From this point wind back 17 notches /divisions. Wind down adjuster 13 notches/divisions. This will give you the setting for most beans for espresso + or- a notch to allow for bean type and age/dryness. The factory sticker will be to the right of the setting. The back and forward adjustment removes the "backlash /free play " in the adjuster.


----------



## Daren

Corvid said:


> Yes, decent tamper (Rocket)!


The tamper that comes with the Rocket is pretty - but you can get much better. Use it as a pretty ornament and look for something decent


----------



## Mrboots2u

OP need fresh coffee , not new tamper ....


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> OP need fresh coffee , not new tamper ....


I'm not disagreeing with you. What he needs above all is the confidence to give it a go - get stuck in and enjoy your toys


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you. What he needs above all is the confidence to give it a go - get stuck in and enjoy you're toys


With fresh coffee







.....


----------



## jeebsy

Where are you based, corvid?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Corvid said:


> Is anyone local to me, that would be willing to come and show me? I would gladly pay any expenses!!! I'm in Dorking Surrey!


Jeebsy ....,here


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> Where are you based, corvid?


Dorking, Surrey (great mountain biking territory)


----------



## jeebsy

Not too far from London, maybe Glenn could do done training? It wouldn't be worth your while for new to come round, what with the train fare, 5* hotel costs, exorbitant hourly rate etc....


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> Not too far from London, maybe Glenn could do done training?


 Dorking is also prime road biking turf - Glenn could ride there


----------



## Obnic

Corvid said:


> I see that my Mazzer sticker doesn't correspond with the numbers the same as yours Obnic!


That's OK. Each machine is individually calibrated at factory. Sticker will be in the right place on your machine but Mazzer point is always too coarse.



El carajillo said:


> ....wind down until burrs just touch [chirping sound] From this point wind back 17 notches /divisions. Wind down adjuster 13 notches/divisions. This will give you the setting for most beans for espresso + or- a notch.


This is good advice (wish I'd thought of it).

As is 'weigh your dose and shots' because then you have some fixed points to judge against.

As is 'play'. It's your kit. Worst that can happen is you waste some coffee but more likely gain insights.

We've all spent time in the espresso doldrums. I've been there today with a new bean - bleugh! - and yesterday was so good nnngh!

Have a play. Post your outcomes. The guys will help you steer a way out.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Worst thing that can happen is you knacker the burrs on your grinder.

If you follow franks post though this is easily avoidable...

Plus one on getting some good training to get the best out of that lovely new gear though . I

If Glenn is free in that area then it would be money well spent ...one. To one training on your equipment is eminently better than a barista course somewhere .


----------



## Corvid

Glenn sounds really good!! Will give him a try!!


----------



## Corvid

Have booked Glenn for some one to one training!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Corvid said:


> Have booked Glenn for some one to one training!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!í*½í¸


Excellent money well spent


----------



## reneb

Mrboots2u said:


> Excellent money well spent


Second that. Glenn is an excellent guy, very knowledgeable, and a great teacher. He'll sort you out in no time. You'll learn a lot and it's so much easier to learn 1 to 1.


----------



## jeebsy

You made the right decision - you'll learn how to make fantastic coffee in no time.


----------



## Beanben

This looks lovely! How much would a set up like this cost?

cheers

ben


----------



## Corvid

Hi Ben, Rocket R58 v2 and Mazzer Mini electronic type A (Rocket edition) is £2398 from Bella Barista.


----------



## Mrboots2u

£s... That rocket mini mazzer is an ouch


----------



## Beanben

Cheers! That a lot of money but if I had it I would not think twice about buying so etching along those lines! Looks unreal!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Corvid said:


> Hi Ben, Rocket R58 v2 and Mazzer Mini electronic type A (Rocket edition) is £2398 from Bella Barista.


When's your training with Glenn


----------



## Glenn

By the end of the session you'll be pleased with the results. Will have you dialled in and confident in no time at all.

Looking forward to our session!

Thanks for the great comments everyone whom I have trained


----------



## Corvid

Saturday morning!


----------



## hotmetal

This could be an idea for a birthday present for me if her indoors is short of ideas in a few months time!


----------



## tr6greig

I'm going to suggest this as a Christmas present,their always looking for suggestions!


----------



## Corvid

Definitely money well spent!


----------



## antero0

Nice!!


----------



## markus

Wohoo! My machine and grinder will be delivered tomorrow. Same setup!

Can't wait.. And looking forward experimenting over the weekend!


----------



## hotmetal

Excellent! I'm sure you will enjoy it. I have the R58 and love it, though to be fair it's only my second machine, having had a major upgrade from a heavily modded Classic. Will you be plumbing it or running from the tank? Post some pics when it's up and running.


----------



## GuyRobin

My Mazzer Mini Type A arrives next week and I am contemplating the Rocket Giotto V2 (second hand) what do you guys think?


----------



## krabster

very jealous! looks great


----------



## jamfit

What a setup


----------



## Corvid

Thanks for all the nice comments. Still really pleased with my set up and no problems to report.

After my last descale, I have decided to use only Volvic mineral water but not sure where that leaves me with descaling??? After a long spell with Coffee Compasses Brighton Lanes I have now switched to their Sweet Bourbon. I find after a time with a favourite bean it seems to lose something, so I have to change for a bit then go back to the favourite and the love affair starts over again! Is that just me?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Nope I think it's quite easy to get tired of the same bean, when you know there are other great coffees out there it's nice to try something different now and again , have you tried the rocko from foundry ?, a lot people me included are having a great time with this coffee at the moment .


----------



## Corvid

Thecatlinux said:


> Nope I think it's quite easy to get tired of the same bean, when you know there are other great coffees out there it's nice to try something different now and again , have you tried the rocko from foundry ?, a lot people me included are having a great time with this coffee at the moment .


No, I haven't tried that. I have to say I'm not very adventurous when it comes to beans. My only real criteria is that I don't like any citrus or fruity tastes. How would you describe that bean?


----------



## Corvid

Corvid said:


> No, I haven't tried that. I have to say I'm not very adventurous when it comes to beans. My only real criteria is that I don't like any citrus or fruity tastes. How would you describe that bean?


Ok, I've just been on the Foundry website and ordered some! I did note there was plenty of talk about strawberries but felt I should broaden my horizons, so I'll give it a try! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Good call ,You shouldn't be disappointed with these ,


----------

